# Has the Nintendo 3DS been hacked?



## Costello (Dec 17, 2012)

Long-time GBAtemp member and store owner OzModChips recently tweeted a picture that got our community excited: a powered-on Nintendo 3DS console displaying a message - "WE HACKED IT!". The information has been confirmed by various sceners among which crediar. You may notice that the 3DS top screen is fully lit which confirms that this isn't just some NDS homebrew. The author of this hack is reportedly the well-known scener *yellows8*; he also stated that the hack was possible through a game save exploit (he did not mention which game though).

So, what do you think? Are we going to be getting 3DS homebrew anytime soon? Here at GBAtemp, we sure hope so. We'll keep you informed!

​


----------



## gamefan5 (Dec 17, 2012)

So I see. It's been officially confirmed! XD I wonder if an exploit will be released anytime soon. Probably not but who knows?


----------



## gifi4 (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm mainly after getting rid of region locks. It's been the biggest constraint with my 3DS as European users have limited amount of options in choice of games in comparison to that of American gamers.
I'm looking forward to the possible homebrew though. There was a bunch that I had on my R4, some nifty little games and whatnot.


----------



## Devin (Dec 17, 2012)

gamefan5 said:


> So I see. It's been officially confirmed! XD Rejoice?


 
Well it's been confirmed to be sourced from a reputable source. This could go either way. Costello's just putting the word out.

I'm hopeful though, and Costello should link to the other thread so people can see the images and other information.


----------



## jrk190 (Dec 17, 2012)

Huzzah! It's about time! No, but nintendo will get 'em like they did Sudohax....


----------



## Costello (Dec 17, 2012)

gamefan5 said:


> So I see. It's been officially confirmed! XD I wonder if an exploit will be released anytime soon. Probably not but who knows?


some people said it was real, but WE are not in a position to confirm it.
which is why I posted the thread as a question - "has it been hacked?" 
time will tell...


----------



## Yyhhggtt (Dec 17, 2012)

maybe ninty might patch it...


----------



## Magsor (Dec 17, 2012)

3DS is a great console to own; hacked or not.


----------



## Lanlan (Dec 17, 2012)

Making it region free and homebrew? I'm all for it. Backup loading? Please no.


----------



## gifi4 (Dec 17, 2012)

Yyhhggtt said:


> maybe ninty might patch it...


It's difficult to do so at the current point in time as they don't actually know the method used. Plus if it does get patched, it'll just be an update and you don't have to download it. Sure, you lose access to play online but that's not a major feature in most 3DS games.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Dec 17, 2012)

Wow, I'm just excited the cause still has a heartbeat. Cheers to those folks hard at work on this.


----------



## gamefan5 (Dec 17, 2012)

gifi4 said:


> It's difficult to do so at the current point in time as they don't actually know the method used. Plus if it does get patched, it'll just be an update and you don't have to download it. Sure, *you lose access to play online but that's not a major feature in most 3DS games*.


No you lose access to the E-Shop, not to play online games.


----------



## gifi4 (Dec 17, 2012)

gamefan5 said:


> No you lose access to the E-Shop, not to play online games.


Back when I didn't have my 3DS updated, it disallowed me to play Mario Kart online as I had to update the system.
(A long while back, may have changed since then)


----------



## KingBlank (Dec 17, 2012)

I really hope that the details of this are released soon!


----------



## gamefan5 (Dec 17, 2012)

gifi4 said:


> Back when I didn't have my 3DS updated, it disallowed me to play Mario Kart online as I had to update the system.
> (A long while back, may have changed since then)


I can still play KI:u even though my 3DS isn't updated. That goes the same with MK7.


----------



## Another World (Dec 17, 2012)

at this point i'm interested in 3d homebrew, a 3d port of ds doom, and a virtual boy emulator. even if this is real, it will be a long time before we see any homebrew, a development library for 3d, etc.

-another world


----------



## Ericthegreat (Dec 17, 2012)

Scene news on gbatemp? Wtf is going on? 

Maybe Gbatemp will become exciting again.

Maybe get a 3DS scene release area ready on the front page.


----------



## Pluupy (Dec 17, 2012)

Until someone else gets a handle on this and can repeat said hacking, this isn't real. I want to see multiple Tempers being able to repeat the "process".


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Dec 17, 2012)

Oh no.

Do you hear that?

It's the sound of 100+ pages of arguing approaching.

Brace for impact!

(And, as for my personal opinion on the news, this is fantastic. The DS survived and flourished regardless of widespread flashcard use, and the 3DS will do the same. This is nothing but a good thing for the people who aren't buying games anyway.)


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Dec 17, 2012)

Short answer:No.
Long answer: Not anytime soon.


----------



## RupeeClock (Dec 17, 2012)

I remember that Ozmodchips previously reported a DSi "Channels" Exploit, and yet nothing ever surfaced from that.

What's more is that although the 3DS top screen is fully light, software run in DS mode with a totally black image on the top-screen may simply appear to fill the whole top screen. This is because the black DS-aspect ratio image becomes indistinguishable from the black borders. You would need to see an image on both the top and bottom screens that is not just solid black to dismiss the possibilities that it is just an image viewed on 3DS Photo or an NDS homebrew application.

There is also the fact that the 3D light indicator is not lit, which is another possible indicator that this is an NDS homebrew, although many 3DS softwares also disable this 3D light as they lack a 3D mode (Pokémon Dream Radar, Cubic Ninja, Virtual Console software in upscaled mode)

So for the time being I remain a skeptic.


----------



## DeMoN (Dec 17, 2012)

I don't think this is a fake but I also don't think anything noteworthy will ever come out of this. And if I'm wrong I promise not to use this hack for piracy.


----------



## Jayro (Dec 17, 2012)

I want backup loading the most. Because it's alot more convenient to have all by games play from a single cart, than to tote around a game case with all my DS games and look like a tool. My DS, PSP, and GBA all use some sort of memory card or flash cart,  as you can see in my sig below. My 3DS now needs one for 3DS games.


----------



## RupeeClock (Dec 17, 2012)

JayRo said:


> I want backup loading the most. Because it's alot more convenient to have all by games play from a single cart, than to tote around a game case with all my DS games and look like a tool. My DS, PSP, and GBA all use some sort of memory card or flash cart, as you can see in my sig below. My 3DS now needs one for 3DS games.


Whilst I would certainly enjoy that, what I really want is for the 3DS system to be capable of emulating everything you would want it to.

It could easily do Megadrive and SNES titles, it has the processing power, ideal screen resolution and button layout to make it all work beautifully. I'm frankly annoyed that Nintendo themselves haven't snapped up this opportunity.


----------



## Pluupy (Dec 17, 2012)

JayRo said:


> I want backup loading the most. Because it's alot more convenient to have all by games play from a single cart, than to tote around a game case with all my DS games and look like a tool. My DS, PSP, and GBA all use some sort of memory card or flash cart, as you can see in my sig below. My 3DS now needs one for 3DS games.


I would prefer to be able to load 3DS roms from SD, drop them into the 3DS main menu, and load them there. Similar to the eShop bought games.


----------



## Jayro (Dec 17, 2012)

Pluupy said:


> I would prefer to be able to load 3DS roms from SD, drop them into the 3DS main menu, and load them there. Similar to the eShop bought games.


That would be cool. I like that idea.


----------



## Walkin (Dec 17, 2012)

I guess I need to make sure I do not update my 3DS.


----------



## Dr Pikachu (Dec 17, 2012)

I honestly can't wait until a 3ds version of dslinux. Backtrack on the 3ds anyone?


----------



## 2ndApex (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm mostly interested in unscaled NeoGeo, CPS2, PSX, and SNES emulation. Unfortunately if we want translation patches piracy will have to be possible as well.


----------



## Dr Pikachu (Dec 17, 2012)

2ndApex said:


> I'm mostly interested in unscaled NeoGeo, CPS2, PSX, and SNES emulation. Unfortunately if we want translation patches piracy will have to be possible as well.


The specs are good enough to handle it maybe. It depends if the hack has the host specs or not. I imagine PSX would be difficult to reconfigure.


----------



## gamefan5 (Dec 17, 2012)

2ndApex said:


> I'm mostly interested in unscaled NeoGeo, CPS2, PSX, and SNES emulation. Unfortunately if we want translation patches piracy will have to be possible as well.


True that. Damn I wish for a Bravely Default translation patch right about now. XD


----------



## steve007 (Dec 17, 2012)

*Wag's His little Pup tail *   ,   Can't wait !


----------



## PROTOBOY (Dec 17, 2012)

_*AT LEAST!!*_

Maybe now e can find emulator that really runs snes/gens and gameboy color emulators, due the better ran and cpu of 3ds, also we can expect the new .DPG videos with higher btitraTe and full windowed and high fps support,or .3PG, dpd version of 3d movies, or better of that, MAYBE MOONLIGHT CAN AT LEAST MAKE A NEW MOONSHELL WITH SUPPORT OF .AVI .MP4 AND .MKV VIDEOS


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 17, 2012)

Snes9x for 3DS? Yes please. But I don't have a 3DS anymore (sold mine due to visual impairment). Hopefully this is legit.


----------



## thaddius (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm skeptical. If it is something to write home about though, I hope it's not a card. It'd be much better as a software thing like what's been done with the PSP as opposed to a Chinese cottage industry.


----------



## darksweet (Dec 17, 2012)

can we just wait for a fully detail hack before we say/ask what we want....


----------



## 2ndApex (Dec 17, 2012)

Dr Pikachu said:


> The specs are good enough to handle it maybe. It depends if the hack has the host specs or not. I imagine PSX would be difficult to reconfigure.


 
PSX actually works on the DS now though a DSTWO so the 3DS should be more than enough to handle it. If anything's on the edge it's N64 emulation, Majora's Mask, Smash 64, and Goldeneye on a 3DS would be awesome.


----------



## Gh0sti (Dec 17, 2012)

well if it does get hacked i hoped to get it after theres like a flash cart or something


----------



## Dr Pikachu (Dec 17, 2012)

2ndApex said:


> PSX actually works on the DS now though a DSTWO so the 3DS should be more than enough to handle it. If anything's on the edge it's N64 emulation, Majora's Mask, Smash 64, and Goldeneye on a 3DS would be awesome.


Hopefully the graphics can be pushed to their limit. I would love to be able to play some PS2 games like Shadow of the Colossus or GC games like XD Gale but for 64, Pokemon Snap is where my heart goes.


----------



## RupeeClock (Dec 17, 2012)

Dr Pikachu said:


> Hopefully the graphics can be pushed to their limit. I would love to be able to play some PS2 games like Shadow of the Colossus or GC games like XD Gale but for 64, Pokemon Snap is where my heart goes.


It would be crazy if they could figure out not only how to emulate N64 games, but display them in 3D too

Of course that requires extra processing power that could easily go into making the emulation faster.


----------



## Dr Pikachu (Dec 17, 2012)

RupeeClock said:


> It would be crazy if they could figure out not only how to emulate N64 games, but display them in 3D too
> 
> Of course that requires extra processing power that could easily go into making the emulation faster.


I'll take faster emulation over 3D. I doubt we could overclock the 3ds. If the N64 version for the 3DS could work I wouldn't mind hosting the servers for online gameplay for the variety of worthwhile games like Pokemon Stadium and Goldeneye. I'll just have to make sure Oddjob isn't playable during tournaments.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Dec 17, 2012)

I think you guys getting ahead of yourself with 3d n64 and online n64 lol....


----------



## Valwin (Dec 17, 2012)

o thats nice make it front page news  seems legit now


----------



## Dr Pikachu (Dec 17, 2012)

Ericthegreat said:


> I think you guys getting ahead of yourself with 3d n64 and online n64 lol....


The specs can handle it. If I had the exploit I would just code the emulator myself.


----------



## mechadylan (Dec 17, 2012)

I came across this on a Spanish website that is crediting Team Twiizers for the hack and suggesting that yellow8 is a member.  Any confirmation?...or are they simply uninformed?





Source


----------



## Dr Pikachu (Dec 17, 2012)

mechadylan said:


> I came across this on a Spanish website that is crediting Team Twiizers for the hack and suggesting that yellow8 is a member. Any confirmation?...or are they simply uninformed?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's quite a bit of controversy involving them. Darkrai of the hacker group Team Rocket is credited with the tutorial for getting Backtrack to work on the 3DS through DSlinux but apparently they tried taking credit for "helping him."


----------



## totalnoob617 (Dec 17, 2012)

gifi4 said:


> It's difficult to do so at the current point in time as they don't actually know the method used. Plus if it does get patched, it'll just be an update and you don't have to download it. Sure, you lose access to play online but that's not a major feature in most 3DS games.


unless its an eeshop game sav exploit ,then you need to update to buy the game no?unless you already have it


----------



## lufere7 (Dec 17, 2012)

Well this is nice, considering im dying to play Virtue's last reward and this, I may buy a 3DS sooner than I thought. Hope the exploitable game is a cheap/worthwhile one. I'd say VLR but who am I kidding


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 17, 2012)

It feels great to be the first people in the scene. I helped to notice the top screen fully lit with the help of ilman.
Just to be sure about it, we need more info than just one pic saying we hacked it.


----------



## Dr Pikachu (Dec 17, 2012)

totalnoob617 said:


> unless its an eeshop game sav exploit ,then you need to update to buy the game no?


 
Their game saves typically don't have a folder of their own like the wii. I imagine if it were to work you would be booting the exploit off the actual game. It seems like a good idea.


----------



## DryYoshi (Dec 17, 2012)

Well I sure made GBATemp my homepage again at a good time, this is incredible news, no matter what's going to happen in the future.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 17, 2012)

2ndApex said:


> PSX actually works on the DS now though a DSTWO so the 3DS should be more than enough to handle it. If anything's on the edge it's N64 emulation, Majora's Mask, Smash 64, and Goldeneye on a 3DS would be awesome.


 
PSX on DSTWO?  Source or it didn't happen.


----------



## 2ndApex (Dec 17, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> PSX on DSTWO? Source or it didn't happen.


 
DS2Linux runs Dingux which has a PSX emulator, it's on the front page


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 17, 2012)

2ndApex said:


> DS2Linux runs Dingux which has a PSX emulator, it's on the front page


 
I imagine it wouldn't run that well.


----------



## codezer0 (Dec 17, 2012)

Ah, something to look forward to, finally.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 17, 2012)

2ndApex said:


> DS2Linux runs Dingux which has a PSX emulator, it's on the front page


And if you had bothered reading said thread, you would know that it runs very horribly.


----------



## 2ndApex (Dec 17, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> And if you had bothered reading said thread, you would know that it runs very horribly.


 
Indeed, I'm using it right now, but it should be no less of a coding issue than it is a hardware issue. The 3DS will be more than enough.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Dec 17, 2012)

i bet you the the reason for release is they have not coded the channel/card/ect yet


----------



## cdxiaoff (Dec 17, 2012)

OMG   So soon crack expectation ah! ! !     LOL


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Dec 17, 2012)

FUCK.

Now the site will be flooding with pirating ignorant ass holes asking for ROMs, Patches, etc.


----------



## Janthran (Dec 17, 2012)

A Christmas hack would be awesome.
#doubt


----------



## PROTOBOY (Dec 17, 2012)

I can't wait really, if Acekard team was the first who make an working cart for DSi, so maybe they can do it for 3DS too.


----------



## Chary (Dec 17, 2012)

Amazing news. I'm very excited to see how this plays out.


----------



## DrOctapu (Dec 17, 2012)

2ndApex said:


> DS2Linux runs Dingux which has a PSX emulator, it's on the front page


I imagine it runs like a sloth with no legs.


----------



## XDel (Dec 17, 2012)

Hopefully we'll see some innovative home brew and emulators come around for this.

My first official request of some humble coder with too much time on his hands... 

PrBOOM Plus with 3D enhancements!!!


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 17, 2012)

a modded firmware to 3ds will make the sale of 3ds up to the roof .
region locked removed and emulators using the 3ds capabilities will be perfect 
and yes i prefer it to be hacked i ve got enough with the region lock ,i cant play DQMW and digimon cause i havent a japanese 3ds


----------



## thebsharp (Dec 17, 2012)

Just give me a way to get past the region lock. I've been itching to play the new Culdcept.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Dec 17, 2012)

dragonmaster said:


> a modded firmware to 3ds will make the sale of 3ds up to the roof .
> region locked removed and emulators using the 3ds capabilities will be perfect
> and yes i prefer it to be hacked i ve got enough with the region lock ,i cant play DQMW and digimon cause i havent a japanese 3ds


 
There is a Digimon game for 3DS?


----------



## nukeboy95 (Dec 17, 2012)

i wonder if the exploit uses a thq game


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 17, 2012)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> There is a Digimon game for 3DS?


well there will be  but as always will be on japanese and no traslation to europe or usa


----------



## nukeboy95 (Dec 17, 2012)

dragonmaster said:


> well there will be  but as always will be on japanese and no traslation to europe or usa


not yet


----------



## Another World (Dec 17, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> FUCK.
> 
> Now the site will be flooding with pirating ignorant ass holes asking for ROMs, Patches, etc.



there are still a great deal of purists who are in it for the homebrew. even if most of us enjoy emulation of 8bit systems, which in and of itself is still piracy. with that said, there aren't enough of us to ever challenge the ranks of those who simply abuse an opportunity to get something for free. when it happens, the excuses will flow like water. "i live in X country", "games are expensive", "i don't have a job", "i buy everything i download", etc. it will be inevitable and part of the process of getting great homebrew. i just hope android, smartphones, tablets, etc, haven't stolen all the good devs away. i really hope we don't see a quick year of ds homebrew ports, 1 or 2 optimizations, and then everything return back to how it is now. a scene void of new/updated gba/ds/dsi homebrew projects.

-another world


----------



## Wym92 (Dec 17, 2012)

I think this might just the new Linux emulator for DSTWO... 
http://gbatemp.net/threads/dstwo-linux-beta-1-0.339145/
Up to now, it seems that you can run sort of PlayStation emulator based on Linux ( Dingux Z4 to be precise) on this.


----------



## KazoWAR (Dec 17, 2012)

Spoiler


----------



## YamiHoshi.nl (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm happy and sad at the same time.
Why happy? 3DS can finally be Region Unlocked soon, and Homebrew is almost a fact.
Why sad? Yet another device gets ruined by Pirates for sure.


----------



## gifi4 (Dec 17, 2012)

YamiHoshi.nl said:


> I'm happy and sad at the same time.
> Why happy? 3DS can finally be Region Unlocked soon, and Homebrew is almost a fact.
> Why sad? Yet another device gets ruined by Pirates for sure.


Devices don't get ruined by pirates.
If that was the case, there would be no PC games at all. PC gaming wouldn't exist and console gaming would be slowly dying.
Piracy doesn't cause the developers to lose money.


----------



## Arm73 (Dec 17, 2012)

gifi4 said:


> Devices don't get ruined by pirates.
> If that was the case, there would be no PC games at all. PC gaming wouldn't exist and console gaming would be slowly dying.
> Piracy doesn't cause the developers to lose money.


 
If piracy would ruin a device, the ridiculously easy to hack  DS could have never became the #1 system seller of all times.....
Just saying...


----------



## Clydefrosch (Dec 17, 2012)

well, i wonder if its a save exploit, if it will even work outside of the us region.

would be kinda cool if it was a savehack for something like... dunno, the photochannel or somewhat xD

anyway, i'm not getting too excited, however if this emulates gba games anytime in the future, i'll get fired up too


----------



## EJames2100 (Dec 17, 2012)

Arm73 said:


> If piracy would ruin a device, the ridiculously easy to hack DS could have never became the #1 system seller of all times.....
> Just saying...


 
DS: Units sold Worldwide: 153.69 million, all models combined (as of December 8, 2012)[1] (details)
PS2: Units sold 155.1 million, all models combined (as of March, 2012)[1]

Anywho, assuming it does get hacked or even homebrew I think that'll be the right time to get it.

Do DS games luck Fugly on the XL model ?(Or GBA/GBC games on the DSTWO?)


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Dec 17, 2012)

After a long and hard battle, the 3DS firmware gets hacked. I'm SO in for some 3DS CFW once it comes out! And while I probably won't be a 3DS scener, i'll be sure to download loads of demo's and homebrews! Of coarse, i'll still be within the DS scene if you want to see me making homebrews and demo's!


----------



## VMM (Dec 17, 2012)

RupeeClock said:


> Whilst I would certainly enjoy that, what I really want is for the 3DS system to be capable of emulating everything you would want it to.
> 
> It could easily do Megadrive and SNES titles, it has the processing power, ideal screen resolution and button layout to make it all work beautifully. I'm frankly annoyed that Nintendo themselves haven't snapped up this opportunity.


 
If this hack really works out,
the first thing I'm gonna do is play
Super Mario World on 3DS.


----------



## VMM (Dec 17, 2012)

Dr Pikachu said:


> The specs can handle it. If I had the exploit I would just code the emulator myself.


 
N64? Really?
I'm even in doubt if 3DS could emulate PS1


----------



## Gamer5501 (Dec 17, 2012)

this is great news!! maybe I'll finally import the Kingdom Hearts 3DS and actually be able to play my US games on it


----------



## Satangel (Dec 17, 2012)

Let it come, we can handle it


----------



## Rizsparky (Dec 17, 2012)

Jiehfeng said:


> It feels great to be the first people in the scene. I helped to notice the top screen fully lit with the help of ilman.
> Just to be sure about it, we need more info than just one pic saying *we hacked it.*


 
lol'd at 'we' hacked it..You had nothing to do with it, are you taking credit for commenting on a photo?


----------



## lokomelo (Dec 17, 2012)

Wow! GBATemp is fantastic! We got a hot rumour about the first exploit, and the firsts hacking steps, and people are already downloading snes / N64 / PS1 roms. People are already discussing what will work and what will not work: "no, it cant emulate PS1, but the snes emulation is perfect".

Chill out everybody, it is just the first step. People should remember (or read more) about the first DS steps. When the first pass card arrives, we could do almost nothing. The first good GBA emulator for DS, for example, took many years to apper, and came with a lot of restrictions, the same goes for snes emulation on DS.

Things like this require tons of work hours, and many skilled people to do, so lets calm down, all we got now is an uncorfimed messege on the botton screen. This is far away from an emulator.


----------



## heartgold (Dec 17, 2012)

It's not baby steps that has been happening like the info on 3Dbrew, but a good step forwards. I'm sure there's a ton to do and it's a good sign the 3DS scene community is having some success.

Anyhow my body (3DS) is ready. 

We don't know the capabilities of the 3DS, until devs can program for this. My old phone which runs on a single ARM11 CPU can emulate PS1 games, the 3DS is running duo core ARM11's, who knows if the second core can be executed for gaming or just the system. Actually now I recall didn't they unlock 25% of the second core for future 3DS games last year.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 17, 2012)

So where do I put the PS2 isos on my 3DS memory card? Do they need to be in the root or in the same folder as all my android APK's? Also how fast is the dreamcast emulator right now? I want to play shenmue on my 3DS on the bus later.


----------



## Qtis (Dec 17, 2012)

heartgold said:


> We don't know the capabilities of the 3DS, until devs can program for this. My old phone which runs on a single ARM11 CPU can emulate PS1 games, the 3DS is running duo core ARM11's, who knows if the second core can be executed for gaming or just the system. Actually now I recall didn't they unlock 25% of the second core for future 3DS games last year.


Then again it may be that the exploit is sandboxed in the same way as the DSi enhanced/DSiWare hacks have been for the DSi. Also if the CPU is downclocked to save battery, raising it via hack could make the battery last a lot less than now and possibly cause heating problems.

But as always, I'll just sit back and wait for more confirmations. Usually something is confirmed quite quickly by different scene members if the hacks really work


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 17, 2012)

p1ngpong said:


> So where do I put the PS2 isos on my 3DS memory card? Do they need to be in the root or in the same folder as all my android APK's? Also how fast is the dreamcast emulator right now? I want to play shenmue on my 3DS on the bus later.


:S
You need R4 to copy isos to SD card.......fuckin noobs..


----------



## nukeboy95 (Dec 17, 2012)

p1ngpong said:


> So where do I put the PS2 isos on my 3DS memory card? Do they need to be in the root or in the same folder as all my android APK's? Also how fast is the dreamcast emulator right now? I want to play shenmue on my 3DS on the bus later.


----------



## lokomelo (Dec 17, 2012)

p1ngpong said:


> So where do I put the PS2 isos on my 3DS memory card? Do they need to be in the root or in the same folder as all my android APK's? Also how fast is the dreamcast emulator right now? I want to play shenmue on my 3DS on the bus later.


 
Two standard answers from kids around here skilled hackers

1 - "n00b read the fucking stickies"
2- LGTFY


----------



## dekuleon (Dec 17, 2012)

awesome news are commign! I'll buy another 3ds and my first one will be dedicated for homebrew!!


----------



## EthanObi (Dec 17, 2012)

dekuleon said:


> awesome news are commign! I'll buy another 3ds and my first one will be dedicated for homebrew!!


Homebrew....Rrrriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiigggghhhttt.................


----------



## dekuleon (Dec 17, 2012)

Kyouhei said:


> Homebrew....Rrrriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiigggghhhttt.................


 
problem?

Even if it will be a simple hack like what we saw on DSi, it certainly might bring us some piece of homebrew.. and will require us to not update it for some time.


----------



## SifJar (Dec 17, 2012)

Dr Pikachu said:


> I honestly can't wait until a 3ds version of dslinux. Backtrack on the 3ds anyone?


I highly doubt the 3DS WiFi module supports promiscuous mode, without which BackTrack would be pretty much useless.


Dr Pikachu said:


> The specs can handle it. If I had the exploit I would just code the emulator myself.


Of course you would. Never mind the fact that the most advanced thing achieved *by the people capable of creating such an exploit* is a modified error message, and they haven't figured out how to make graphics to work. Obviously what they need is some ROM hacker who knows "IronPython". How have they not already given you the exploit? It's beyond me.



Dr Pikachu said:


> There's quite a bit of controversy involving them. Darkrai of the hacker group Team Rocket is credited with the tutorial for getting Backtrack to work on the 3DS through DSlinux but apparently they tried taking credit for "helping him."


I can't seem to find any trace of such a tutorial on google, and I have never heard of any hacker group called "Team Rocket". This is also not really the sort of thing TT would take much interest in, and I doubt they made any such claims. Feel free to backup your accusations with evidence.


----------



## Gnargle (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm much less of a pirate nowadays, all I want to do is disable the region lock so I can import the English VA'd American version of Virtue's Last Reward.


----------



## DrunkenMonk (Dec 17, 2012)

One thing though, the 3DS light isn't on? I mean sure there's nothing on the top screen but wouldn't they at least enable that to show? idk I'm just always skeptical about these things.


----------



## 25200415 (Dec 17, 2012)

期待ique 3ds xl的hack！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！


----------



## lokomelo (Dec 17, 2012)

25200415 said:


> 期待ique 3ds xl的hack！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！


"Look forward for the ique 3ds xl hack" he said. Man, avoid using other languages here. The standard is english, it is on the rules.


----------



## pistone (Dec 17, 2012)

it would be great if they ported the nightfox lib on the 3ds thing


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Dec 17, 2012)

R4i save dongle <3


----------



## AgentChet (Dec 17, 2012)

If they show a pic of the same thing with the "3D" light lit right beside the slider on the top screen. Then I will know its the real deal


----------



## weavile001 (Dec 17, 2012)

i wonder which game he used to``hack´´ .


----------



## gifi4 (Dec 17, 2012)

bsmjlm said:


> If they show a pic of the same thing with the "3D" light lit right beside the slider on the top screen. Then I will know its the real deal


That would mean 3DS mode would need to be enabled. That means it would need to be hacked. I highly doubt that will happen. I mean, look at the DSi, DSi mode (The camera) never got hacked(If it did, it took a really long time) but it was still able to play backups + homebrew.


----------



## AgentChet (Dec 17, 2012)

gifi4 said:


> That would mean 3DS mode would need to be enabled. That means it would need to be hacked. I highly doubt that will happen. I mean, look at the DSi, DSi mode (The camera) never got hacked(If it did, it took a really long time) but it was still able to play backups + homebrew.


DSi is able to run homebrew from the home screen without a flash card? or does it need a flashcard to run the homebrew?


----------



## Qtis (Dec 17, 2012)

bsmjlm said:


> DSi is able to run homebrew from the home screen without a flash card? or does it need a flashcard to run the homebrew?


Check the SudokuHax for the DSi and you'll see. http://hackmii.com/2011/01/sudokuhax-release/

It was available only for a short time and isn't usable on newer firmwares. It was able to load a few homebrew programs, but as the amount of people running the hack was small, nothing too big ever came out of it.


----------



## AgentChet (Dec 17, 2012)

Qtis said:


> Check the SudokuHax for the DSi and you'll see. http://hackmii.com/2011/01/sudokuhax-release/
> 
> It was available only for a short time and isn't usable on newer firmwares. It was able to load a few homebrew programs, but as the amount of people running the hack was small, nothing too big ever came out of it.


 
I see, and that post is also made by yellows8. Perhaps he/she will be making another post soon of the 3ds exploit. But if 3DS mode could be enabled that would be #Epic!


----------



## dickfour (Dec 17, 2012)

I just hope this isn't a 3ds ware exploit because if it is you can bet Nintendo will pull the game so fast it will make your head spin. Also a game save exploit is a far cry from hacking a console. The 3ds is not hacked


----------



## Arm73 (Dec 17, 2012)

EJames2100 said:


> DS: Units sold Worldwide: 153.69 million, all models combined (as of December 8, 2012)[1] (details)
> *PS2: Units sold 155.1 million, all models combined (as of March, 2012)[1]*
> 
> Anywho, assuming it does get hacked or even homebrew I think that'll be the right time to get it.
> ...


 
Ok, sorry ! 
With 153.69 million sold it's not too shabby either, and it's still selling you know....

The point is , for such a platform which might be arguably considered the " easiest to heck of all times " ( you just need a $5 flashcart ), it sold mighty fine, totally trashing every possible arguments about piracy killing devices sales or developers support.


----------



## frogboy (Dec 17, 2012)

dickfour said:


> Also a game save exploit is a far cry from hacking a console.


What's that? I think I hear the Twilight Hack calling... it may not exactly be "hacking", but it's how the good stuff starts.

I myself think this is fantastic news.


----------



## Qtis (Dec 17, 2012)

Arm73 said:


> The point is , for such a platform which might be arguably considered the " easiest to heck of all times " ( you just need a $5 flashcart ), it sold mighty fine, totally trashing every possible arguments about piracy killing devices sales or developers support.


 
Part of the reason it sold that well could be accounted for the hackability just as well. It all comes down to how many games a console sold can sell. In other words, how many games are sold vs amount of consoles sold


----------



## Jaems (Dec 17, 2012)

I can't wait to play games without paying for them.


----------



## lokomelo (Dec 17, 2012)

Jaems said:


> I can't wait to play games without paying for them.


http://www.ouya.tv/


----------



## heartgold (Dec 17, 2012)

dickfour said:


> I just hope this isn't a 3ds ware exploit because if it is you can bet Nintendo will pull the game so fast it will make your head spin. Also a game save exploit is a far cry from hacking a console. The 3ds is not hacked


It's a retail game. Nintendo can't pull that one out, there's probably million of copies out in the wild. But I wonder which one...


----------



## plasma (Dec 17, 2012)

all i want is a region hack, then i'd buy Inazuma Eleven GO Shine/Dark, Chrono Stone Neppu/Raimei and 1.2.3 Endou Mamoru Densetsu.


----------



## lokomelo (Dec 17, 2012)

heartgold said:


> It's a retail game. Nintendo can't pull that one out, there's probably million of copies out in the wild. But I wonder which one...


I has to be a game that require SD to save game. MK7 retail for example, use no SD to save game (correct if I'm wrong). So it cant be it.

OR

 it is a retail game that do not save on SD, but they used save game extractor tools.


----------



## SifJar (Dec 17, 2012)

godofwrath said:


> One thing though, the 3DS light isn't on? I mean sure there's nothing on the top screen but wouldn't they at least enable that to show? idk I'm just always skeptical about these things.


This hack works by patching the text displayed in an error, and then triggering an error. There's some function "errdisp" or something like that which is run when there is an error, and it turns off the 3D light and prints the relevant text to the screen (amongst other things, I'm sure). This hack patches the text it displays. The function hasn't been investigated enough to figure out where the 3D light gets turned off, or else yellows8 might be able to patch that part of the function or whatever so the light would stay on. As it is, that can't happen. So it's not by choice that the light is out, it's just a by-product of the method used.


----------



## ninjaculate (Dec 17, 2012)

Rizsparky said:


> lol'd at 'we' hacked it..You had nothing to do with it, are you taking credit for commenting on a photo?


Or, if you possessed the ability to read, you'd see that he's referring to the fact that the photo says "we hacked it."


----------



## gifi4 (Dec 17, 2012)

ninjaculate said:


> Or, if you possessed the ability to read, you'd see that he's referring to the fact that the photo says "we hacked it."


You're absolutely right.
Anyway, the only reason I'm posting this is to welcome you to the forums. We're getting a bunch of new members because of the possible 3DS hacking news.
I suggest you post an introduction. Again, welcome to the forums.


----------



## ninjaculate (Dec 17, 2012)

gifi4 said:


> You're absolutely right.
> Anyway, the only reason I'm posting this is to welcome you to the forums. We're getting a bunch of new members because of the possible 3DS hacking news.
> I suggest you post an introduction. Again, welcome to the forums.


I've been a lurker for years! Or rather, I discovered this site years ago and have spent much time on it, mostly waiting for the 3DS to get hacked.

Really excited about the homebrew potential for this, though I'm not getting my hopes up. I actually was thinking about selling my 3DS when I decided to check the site for the first time in a couple weeks. I know it's silly, but homebrew actually encourages me to get more games. If I use my 3DS more, I end up wanting to use it more and more on top of that.


----------



## narutopet112 (Dec 17, 2012)

3d homebrew would be awesome


----------



## Auyx (Dec 17, 2012)

I know its a distant fantasy at the moment but 3D enabled PS1 and N64 emulators sound awesome. Someone needs to knock up a Virtualboy emu STAT!


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 17, 2012)

Wow word travels fast. Ive seen a few other (credible) sites quoting us and sifjar's post explaining the two exploits...


----------



## Auyx (Dec 17, 2012)

gifi4 said:


> That would mean 3DS mode would need to be enabled. That means it would need to be hacked. I highly doubt that will happen. I mean, look at the DSi, DSi mode (The camera) never got hacked(If it did, it took a really long time) but it was still able to play backups + homebrew.


Wasnt the Cyclo DSi able to run DSi mode homebrew?


----------



## Joey90 (Dec 17, 2012)

Haven't been on GBAtemp for several years now, and the one day I randomly come back, this is what I see! Maybe it's a sign...


----------



## DragorianSword (Dec 17, 2012)

Joey90 said:


> Haven't been on GBAtemp for several years now, and the one day I randomly come back, this is what I see! Maybe it's a sign...


You should come back more then lol !


----------



## wohdin (Dec 17, 2012)

does the top screen get "fully lit" in DS mode? honestly it just looks like a black screen to me, the color being off due to the angle of the camera...


----------



## eosia (Dec 17, 2012)

it has been hacked by a chips seller that means that they are going to sell something to us to hack it xD


----------



## nano351 (Dec 17, 2012)

I doubt the name of the game will be released any time soon nor the inner-workings of the exploit. It'd be best to have some type of homebrew channel ready to be installed so that when the exploit is released it can be installed and users would be relatively safe from nintendo doing a hotpatch removing homebrew capabilities.


----------



## lokomelo (Dec 17, 2012)

eosia said:


> it has been hacked by a chips seller that means that they are going to sell something to us to hack it xD


It looks like that the chip retailer only showed the news from other place, but I'm not sure about it


----------



## Mr. Prince (Dec 17, 2012)

The only thing I want is something to remove region lock, it's so restricting!


----------



## eosia (Dec 17, 2012)

lokomelo said:


> It looks like that the chip retailer only showed the news from other place, but I'm not sure about it


so its fake or not ?


----------



## gameandmatch (Dec 17, 2012)

eosia said:


> so its fake or not ?


 
Too early to tell, my friend.


----------



## boombox (Dec 17, 2012)

I really hope this is true. 
Region free gaming FTW! ^_____^


----------



## MegaBassBX (Dec 17, 2012)

> "Pluupy, post: 4483460, member: 202234"]I would prefer to be able to load 3DS Roms from SD, drop them into the 3DS main menu, and load them there. Similar to the eShop bought games.


 



If that's possible it would be great like the PSP.


It's also better not to get ahead with our selves as this might not be the real deal. Up to this point anything can happen.


----------



## tatripp (Dec 17, 2012)

Can someone explain this to me? The little 3d light isn't on. Doesn't that mean that it isn't in 3ds mode? Wouldn't that most likely mean that someone made a ds homebrew which displays text on the bottom screen?
There are a lot of trolls out there. One time I thought I downloaded pokemon platinum months in advance and when I loaded the .nds file up, I got rick rolled on both screens.


----------



## linuxGuru (Dec 17, 2012)

tatripp said:


> Can someone explain this to me? The little 3d light isn't on. Doesn't that mean that it isn't in 3ds mode? Wouldn't that most likely mean that someone made a ds homebrew which displays text on the bottom screen?
> There are a lot of trolls out there. One time I thought I downloaded pokemon platinum months in advance and when I loaded the .nds file up, I got rick rolled on both screens.


Nope, during the street fighter 4 intro the 3d light isn't on. The 3d light only comes on while 3d content is being displayed, but still is in 3d mode.


----------



## Arras (Dec 17, 2012)

tatripp said:


> Can someone explain this to me? The little 3d light isn't on. Doesn't that mean that it isn't in 3ds mode? Wouldn't that most likely mean that someone made a ds homebrew which displays text on the bottom screen?
> There are a lot of trolls out there. One time I thought I downloaded pokemon platinum months in advance and when I loaded the .nds file up, I got rick rolled on both screens.


3D light off means the current software does not display 3D images. That's all. Some 3DS software has the light off as well (like Pokemon Dream Radar).


----------



## ov3rkill (Dec 17, 2012)

Just imagine all the 3D homebrews it could produce. That would be epic.


----------



## chavosaur (Dec 17, 2012)

Hmm, I was wondering...
Whenever we play a game, and our wireless is on, if its 3DS software, what would it display on the friendslist?
Would it possibly display the game we are currently playing (depending on if its a soft mod and we just drag drop and play software of the internal SD card almost like its been bought from the E-Shop) 
Or would it all have to be played off a home-brew channel? In which case, it may display the "Couldn't acquire software title" thingy, or maybe it will even display "The home-brew channel". 
Same goes for hen you street pass someone. What would your recently played title be?


----------



## SuzieJoeBob (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm waiting for the moment that the game the exploit is for is released, only to realize that it only works on the versions with the infamous "permanent savedata" issue. That would be so troll-ish. Everyone would have to follow the instructions EXTRA carefully. Also, imagine how many people would b**** about "so-and-so ruined my game cartridge, so they must buy me a new one."



In other words, inb4 exploit is for game with permanent savedata. Oh god, the horror......


----------



## Arras (Dec 17, 2012)

chavosaur said:


> Hmm, I was wondering...
> Whenever we play a game, and our wireless is on, if its 3DS software, what would it display on the friendslist?
> Would it possibly display the game we are currently playing (depending on if its a soft mod and we just drag drop and play software of the internal SD card almost like its been bought from the E-Shop)
> Or would it all have to be played off a home-brew channel? In which case, it may display the "Couldn't acquire software title" thingy, or maybe it will even display "The home-brew channel".
> Same goes for hen you street pass someone. What would your recently played title be?


I suppose it all depends on how the Rom loader would work. I guess it would either display the software name or the loader name.


----------



## chavosaur (Dec 17, 2012)

If it displays any channel, that'd be awesome. People would see me playing "GBA3DS Emu" on recently played ALLA time.


----------



## 3bbb7 (Dec 17, 2012)

This looks fake tho. the 3d light is off so how do we know its not a ds homebrew? Its on the bottom screen so why dont they put it on the top left corner so we know its 3DS and not just DS homebrew ?

Also someone posted yesterday a picture of their 3ds on Colors 3d and they just typed 'hello world' and it looked completely real but its not...
i call fake


----------



## Pluupy (Dec 17, 2012)

What a negative thread this has become. Shame. Also, someone please make a FAQ. I'm sick of this "derp derp the 3ds light isn't on111!" statement.


----------



## KingBlank (Dec 17, 2012)

Hmm, its a save game exploit...
and we dont know what game it is...
_Buys all 3ds games..._
*VICTORY!*


----------



## Devin (Dec 17, 2012)

Pluupy said:


> What a negative thread this has become. Shame. Also, someone please make a FAQ. I'm sick of this "derp derp the 3ds light isn't on111!" statement.


 
Yes Master. 

Whoops, you said please. Thought you might have been one of those arrogant people who want others to do something on the internet just because it bothers you.

My apologies.


----------



## Pluupy (Dec 17, 2012)

Devin said:


> Yes Master.


Good minion gooood. *pets*


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 17, 2012)

*waits for 3DS CFW*


----------



## SuzieJoeBob (Dec 17, 2012)

If/When the 3DS gets hacked, I would LOVE to have an application/homebrew to stream to the tv. I know it defeats the purpose of the 3D screen, but Samurai Warriors hurts my eyes!!! I know there is the 3DS/3DS XL + Video Capture Kit, but that is anywhere from $400 to $600, and that isn't including shipping!!!


----------



## broitsak (Dec 17, 2012)

chavosaur said:


> Hmm, I was wondering...
> Whenever we play a game, and our wireless is on, if its 3DS software, what would it display on the friendslist?
> Would it possibly display the game we are currently playing (depending on if its a soft mod and we just drag drop and play software of the internal SD card almost like its been bought from the E-Shop)
> Or would it all have to be played off a home-brew channel? In which case, it may display the "Couldn't acquire software title" thingy, or maybe it will even display "The home-brew channel".
> Same goes for hen you street pass someone. What would your recently played title be?


 
This is an interesting question. Imo, i think it will show the "Can't acquire software title".


----------



## loco365 (Dec 17, 2012)

3bbb7 said:


> This looks fake tho. the 3d light is off so how do we know its not a ds homebrew? Its on the bottom screen so why dont they put it on the top left corner so we know its 3DS and not just DS homebrew ?
> 
> Also someone posted yesterday a picture of their 3ds on Colors 3d and they just typed 'hello world' and it looked completely real but its not...
> i call fake


May I refer you to this post, because even 3DS software doesn't always have the light on.


----------



## Dimensional (Dec 17, 2012)

with how the 3DS not only allows for firmware updates but also updates to games, I can see this being fixed relatively easily for those who play online or use the eShop. That also means anyone who bought the retail games on the eShop and downloaded them will most likely need to buy the retail carts just to continue playing those games.


----------



## DrunkenMonk (Dec 17, 2012)

SifJar said:


> This hack works by patching the text displayed in an error, and then triggering an error. There's some function "errdisp" or something like that which is run when there is an error, and it turns off the 3D light and prints the relevant text to the screen (amongst other things, I'm sure). This hack patches the text it displays. The function hasn't been investigated enough to figure out where the 3D light gets turned off, or else yellows8 might be able to patch that part of the function or whatever so the light would stay on. As it is, that can't happen. So it's not by choice that the light is out, it's just a by-product of the method used.


 
Ahh right I guess, I haven't really done much reading into it. I'm always on the ps3/xbox scenes RGH/jailbreak is more me haha.
Thanks for the insight


----------



## 3bbb7 (Dec 17, 2012)

Team Fail said:


> May I refer you to this post, because even 3DS software doesn't always have the light on.


Okay well besides that it can still be easily faked. anyone can write a homebrew to say that and load it up on their flash card and say its real.
i think its just because a big reseller tweeted it that its getting so much attention, but if I were to do it and say it were real it would instantly be thrown down as fake.

Still calling this fake.


----------



## TheWon (Dec 17, 2012)

Puppy_Washer said:


> Oh no.
> 
> Do you hear that?
> 
> ...


 
The 3DS is no where near in the same place as the DS. With despite it being hacked still had millions of people buying systems and games. The 3DS in west is maybe above PSP level when it comes to sells performance. Also you look at the software to see no one is buying the games on the system. So once this get hacked to play piracy games. Something we all know is coming sooner than later. The 3DS will turn into the PSP here in the states. Knowing Nintendo though I figured the do their update to brick hacked systems or maybe even remove the game from being played. As we seen with the Sony Linux law suit the government is not going to side against them. So the will take every necessary step to prevent this from becoming a wide spread issue. The hackers should have waited until they were ready release it. Now Nintendo is aware, and ready their counter attack.


----------



## crazyj3ss (Dec 17, 2012)

Aside from all of this piracy talk and what not...

Do you think someone is finally going to be able to get us the ability to play 3D movies like we've been promised forever? D:


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Dec 17, 2012)

SuzieJoeBob said:


> I'm waiting for the moment that the game the exploit is for is released, only to realize that it only works on the versions with the infamous "permanent savedata" issue. That would be so troll-ish. Everyone would have to follow the instructions EXTRA carefully. Also, imagine how many people would b**** about "so-and-so ruined my game cartridge, so they must buy me a new one."
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, inb4 exploit is for game with permanent savedata. Oh god, the horror......



The savedongle says hi.


----------



## chyyran (Dec 17, 2012)

TheWon said:


> The 3DS is no where near in the same place as the DS. With despite it being hacked still had millions of people buying systems and games. The 3DS in west is maybe above PSP level when it comes to sells performance. Also you look at the software to see no one is buying the games on the system. So once this get hacked to play piracy games. Something we all know is coming sooner than later. The 3DS will turn into the PSP here in the states. Knowing Nintendo though I figured the do their update to brick hacked systems or maybe even remove the game from being played. As we seen with the Sony Linux law suit the government is not going to side against them. So the will take every necessary step to prevent this from becoming a wide spread issue. The hackers should have waited until they were ready release it. Now Nintendo is aware, and ready their counter attack.


 

And to counter what exactly?
This is like taking a massively complex machine, and taking a picture of a problem, then telling someone else to fix it without telling them anything else. Barely anything has been said about this hack. Nintendo can only grasp at straws at this point. And when they do release it, they may or may not be ready, but you can't recall a game without suffering massive PR damage, you can only stop making them, or making them differently. The attack window is too large for Nintendo to cover. And Nintendo has nothing on us right now, they know as much as us for all intents and purposes.


----------



## SD456 (Dec 17, 2012)

Good news, very good.

I don't own a 3DS (_yet!_), but it is good to see, that something is happening after all this time. Can't wait to see some homebrew running on the 3DS.


----------



## dscapes (Dec 17, 2012)

I bought two 3ds XLs and have 10 plus games, my biggest hope is to get to play the Japanese games on my us 3ds, games like Pro Yakyuu Famista 2011 and taiko drumming game.  I even considered importing a 400 dollar jap 3ds.


----------



## MegaBassBX (Dec 17, 2012)

*We have established one thing this is not a DS hack since we already can play DS games and emulation on the 3DS right , so this hack must work for 3DS emulation.*
*So next, is this legit? it is since by most of the user comment that yellow8 is a big shot so we established this hack is real no doubt.*
*Know how will it work do we need a flash card or maybe Softmod or Hardmod the 3DS ? Out of all the comments here there is no information about this yet.*
*When will it be out ? N/A*


----------



## AshuraZro (Dec 18, 2012)

MegaBassBX said:


> *w have established one thing this is not a DS hack since we already can play DS games and emulation on the 3DS right , so this hack must work for 3DS.*
> *So next, is this legit? it is since by most of the user comment that yellow8 is a big shot so we established this hack is real no doubt.*
> *Know how will it work do we need a flash card or maybe Softmod or Hardmod the 3DS ? Out of all the comments here there is no information about this yet.*
> *When will it be out ? N/A*
> ...


So you summarized nothing essentially.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Dec 18, 2012)

MegaBassBX said:


> *We have established one thing this is not a DS hack since we already can play DS games and emulation on the 3DS right , so this hack must work for 3DS emulation.*
> *So next, is this legit? it is since by most of the user comment that yellow8 is a big shot so we established this hack is real no doubt.*
> *Know how will it work do we need a flash card or maybe Softmod or Hardmod the 3DS ? Out of all the comments here there is no information about this yet.*
> *When will it be out ? N/A*
> ...


 

What is this I dont even?!


----------



## gamefan5 (Dec 18, 2012)

AshuraZro said:


> So you summarized nothing essentially.


Couldn't have said anything better.


----------



## Transdude1996 (Dec 18, 2012)

After the hack is confirmed, how long do you think it will take for the information to reach public eyes?


----------



## deshayzilla (Dec 18, 2012)

And I thought the Megaman X Street fighter game was the best birthday gift ever. This easily tops it!


----------



## Chaossaturn (Dec 18, 2012)

If confirmed, hopefully the game save exploit is from a retail game, as if it is from a downloadable game not many people will be able to get to use it before Nintendo pull's it from the eShop and if that is the case there's less likely hood anything good will come from it.


----------



## SuzieJoeBob (Dec 18, 2012)

MegaBassBX said:


> *We have established one thing this is not a DS hack since we already can play DS games and emulation on the 3DS right , so this hack must work for 3DS emulation.*
> *So next, is this legit? it is since by most of the user comment that yellow8 is a big shot so we established this hack is real no doubt.*
> *Know how will it work do we need a flash card or maybe Softmod or Hardmod the 3DS ? Out of all the comments here there is no information about this yet.*
> *When will it be out ? N/A*


 
You are a trendy person; INSTEAD OF USING THE CAPS-LOCK KEY, *you decided to make everything bold instead!!!!!*


----------



## weavile001 (Dec 18, 2012)

Transdude1996 said:


> After the hack is confirmed, how long do you think it will take for the information to reach public eyes?


1 second


----------



## Transdude1996 (Dec 18, 2012)

weavile001 said:


> 1 second


I just went to Gamefaqs:
http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/997614-nintendo-3ds/64936369
we may already be at risk.


----------



## Maxternal (Dec 18, 2012)

So basically this will end up being like Vita hacks ... everyone will sit waiting for someone to build up some cool libraries so that everyone else can finally MAKE some homebrew for it that does more than put a single line of text or a rotating 3D cube on the screen. ...



chavosaur said:


> Hmm, I was wondering...
> Whenever we play a game, and our wireless is on, if its 3DS software, what would it display on the friendslist?
> Would it possibly display the game we are currently playing (depending on if its a soft mod and we just drag drop and play software of the internal SD card almost like its been bought from the E-Shop)
> Or would it all have to be played off a home-brew channel? In which case, it may display the "Couldn't acquire software title" thingy, or maybe it will even display "The home-brew channel".
> Same goes for hen you street pass someone. What would your recently played title be?


 Wouldn't this part kinda scream to Nintendo "I'M HACKING" and get you banned from online or something? I think the safest thing I'd say is to have it report that it's turned off or something  ... and as SOON as ANY homebrewish stuff starts running.


Punyman said:


> And to counter what exactly?


Iwata actually he was confident the 3DS was secure but that they were "prepared" in case did get hacked. I kinda wonder what exactly that means. (Of course it could have just been a bluff to make developers feel their software was safe.)


----------



## chavosaur (Dec 18, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> Wouldn't this part kinda scream to Nintendo "I'M HACKING" and get you banned from online or something?


 
That was my biggest concern about the whole thing, and to be quite honest, it may be how Nintendo can determine Hackers. If anything, this could be a precautionary measure for if the system ever did get hacked.


----------



## Transdude1996 (Dec 18, 2012)

As a responce to my previous post, I read further and Gamefaqs users just see it is a Photoshop pic or just a DS hack. I believe that we're safe.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Dec 18, 2012)

Don't listen to the gamefags.


----------



## kernelPANIC (Dec 18, 2012)

Interesting development indeed.
I guess it's time to start checking GBATemp on a more regular basis...


----------



## goldensox (Dec 18, 2012)

The secret is on the reflection of the 3D's screens.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Dec 18, 2012)

gifi4 said:


> Back when I didn't have my 3DS updated, it disallowed me to play Mario Kart online as I had to update the system.
> (A long while back, may have changed since then)


 
I think the you need the latest update that the game has on the cartridge.

A quick example:
Game A was released when version 1.00 was the latest firmware
Game B was released when 1.10 was the latest firmware.

You could play Game A on 1.05 because the game was released during 1.00. But you couldn't play Game B online because it was released during 1.10.

Not sure if that's how it works but that's just an idea.


----------



## Snailface (Dec 18, 2012)

Yellows8 has just found the 3ds screen pixel registers:
http://www.3dbrew.org/wiki/LCD

found on the Recent Changes page
http://www.3dbrew.org/wiki/Special:RecentChanges
(its a good idea to bookmark this page if you want to keep informed of progress)


----------



## Shinji (Dec 18, 2012)

goldensox said:


> The secret is on the reflection of the 3D's screens.


How to train your dragon?

I see this as a "prepare to be amazed" release of info...or the 3DS version of the failbreak.  Only time will tell and I'm not holding my breath, it will come out when it comes out


----------



## nukeboy95 (Dec 18, 2012)

exploit page has been updated with this

"SD card extdata and SD savegames can't be attacked without the console-unique movable.sed"


----------



## xen20 (Dec 18, 2012)

How convenient that I visited today just to see this piece of news. Holding off my purchase of a 3DS until I can get its region lock totally removed, as I like to get games from anywhere I'd like and whenever I'd like  Looking forward to more info. (didn't read the whole thread though)


----------



## MegaBassBX (Dec 18, 2012)

So guys what did I miss ?


----------



## nukeboy95 (Dec 18, 2012)

MegaBassBX said:


> So guys what did I miss ?


the exploit is a buffer overflow
other than that nothing


----------



## MegaBassBX (Dec 18, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


> the exploit is a buffer overflow
> other than that nothing


 

Thats a lot since its a buffer overflow that means it will  be an easy/practical Fashion for homebrew, which is what everyone is waiting for some time,since it will allow homebrewing it will also kill the region lock,and yes play 3DS game files.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Dec 18, 2012)

MegaBassBX said:


> Thats a lot since its a buffer overflow that means it will be an easy/practical Fashion for homebrew, which is what everyone is waiting for some time,since it will allow homebrewing it will also kill the region lock,and yes play 3DS game files.


well that all takes time to code


----------



## MegaBassBX (Dec 18, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


> well that all takes time to code


 

Indeed it would take a lot of time , about 6 months or so.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Dec 18, 2012)

MegaBassBX said:


> Indeed it would take a lot of time , about 6 months or so.


6 months for a some what bug free channle
1/2 years for bootloades/region lock remover


----------



## MegaBassBX (Dec 18, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


> 6 months for a some what bug free channle
> 1/2 years for bootloades/region lock remover


Wating is the best thing we can do unless some of the members here has some good programing experience it would be nice if they could help.


----------



## lokomelo (Dec 18, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


> 6 months for a some what bug free channle
> 1/2 years for bootloades/region lock remover


Sorry to be dumb here, but existing codes cant be utilized with adaptations, to save work hours?


----------



## MegaBassBX (Dec 18, 2012)

lokomelo said:


> Sorry to be dumb here, but existing codes cant be utilized with adaptations, to save work hours?


 

What do you mean by "adaptations" ?


----------



## nukeboy95 (Dec 18, 2012)

lokomelo said:


> Sorry to be dumb here, but existing codes cant be utilized with adaptations, to save work hours?


the 3ds is new hardware with  new security soo idk
i know you cant use wii code


----------



## lokomelo (Dec 18, 2012)

MegaBassBX said:


> What do you mean by "adaptations" ?


 


nukeboy95 said:


> the 3ds is new hardware with new security soo idk
> i know you cant use wii code


 
I thought of insted of creating a new emulator, port a linux emulator for example, or made linux work, so many linux applications will be compatible (just used linux and emulators as example, but maybe it applies to other shit). This wont help with backup loaders or region locks, but it will help with many homebrew apps (IF i'm not telling bullshit)


----------



## SifJar (Dec 18, 2012)

MegaBassBX said:


> Thats a lot since its a buffer overflow that means it will be an easy/practical Fashion for homebrew, which is what everyone is waiting for some time,since it will allow homebrewing it will also kill the region lock,and yes play 3DS game files.


Huh? You do realise that the nature of the exploit (i.e. buffer overflow) is not related to any of that stuff, right?


----------



## Transdude1996 (Dec 18, 2012)

So it'll possibly be another 6 months until we are able to do anything, okay. We've waited this long, so where is the problem with waiting a little bit more?


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 18, 2012)

Transdude1996 said:


> As a responce to my previous post, I read further and Gamefaqs users just see it is a Photoshop pic or just a DS hack. I believe that we're safe.


*> Gamefaqs*
*> Reliable resource about hacking*

Oh c'mon... You just know you're knocking on the wrong door... 



MegaBassBX said:


> Thats a lot since its a buffer overflow that means it will be an easy/practical Fashion for homebrew, which is what everyone is waiting for some time,since it will allow homebrewing it will also kill the region lock,and yes play 3DS game files.


What makes you think that a usermode exploit will allow you any kind of system-level access for disabling the region lock or playing 3DS dumps?


----------



## VashTS (Dec 18, 2012)

hope its hacked in a wii-like fashion! maybe ill get one.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Dec 18, 2012)

FOR THE LOVE OF GOD. Don't say what game it is until I have enough money to buy said exploitable game


----------



## Qtis (Dec 18, 2012)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> FOR THE LOVE OF GOD. Don't say what game it is until I have enough money to buy said exploitable game


It's a game on a cart. It doesn't matter when you buy it since I highly doubt Nintendo would recall and update all the said games from around the world just to prevent a hack. Just buy it new and buy a 3DS with the current or previous firmware


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 18, 2012)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> FOR THE LOVE OF GOD. Don't say what game it is until I have enough money to buy said exploitable game


In all likelyhood this exploit:

Will not be released to the public, at least not anytime soon as there are no means to code for the system in standard coding languages such as C. The registers are not mapped yet, so it makes no sense to release it now. There's too much of a risk that the exploit would be patched with a System Menu update before it becomes useful.
Will be used by other hackers as means of investigating and analysing the console further in order to facilitate programming in the future.
Will be used in looking for better exploits within the system, as this one is rather limited.
It's great that it was found, it's going to help many hackers and coders, but as it is now, there's no point in releasing it.


----------



## greator (Dec 18, 2012)

Hardware hack meaning you hav to install the game inside Sd card, not using the flashcart like R4.
And this is will be easily patchable by Nintendo.
What i really hope is a modchip install or a flashcart like Crown3DS


----------



## Clydefrosch (Dec 18, 2012)

i wonder if it was possible to add a wordfilter for crown3ds.



Qtis said:


> It's a game on a cart. It doesn't matter when you buy it since I highly doubt Nintendo would recall and update all the said games from around the world just to prevent a hack. Just buy it new and buy a 3DS with the current or previous firmware


 
well, the second one of those games is released, a few people will start to stockpile them to then try and sell them for unlimited money.

didnt that happen to every exploit game on the wii? (specially when a new exploit came out. it was like, wth why would yugioh 5ds be sold out everywhere?! and wtf why does it cost 80€ used suddenly?!)


----------



## ov3rkill (Dec 18, 2012)

I just hope that the exploitable game is on a cartridge and not on Nintendo eShop. Being a downloadable game can easily be patch. Hoping to hear more news on this exploit soon. I guess it's safe to say to stay on the current console firmware and not upgrade once an update will be release as usual. lol.


----------



## crediar (Dec 18, 2012)

It is already certain that this exploit will NOT lead to piracy.


----------



## insidexdeath (Dec 18, 2012)

Well if this hack won't lead to piracy then I guess 'we hacked it' isn't the correct way to express it, because no piracy=not fully hacked imo.. I'm not saying without piracy the 3DS is unhackable what I'm saying if it's like the PSP usermode exploits, then it's not fully hacked unless this hack can lead to piracy in one way or another.


----------



## Maxternal (Dec 18, 2012)

Let's not get into that discussion again.





It always gets things WAY off track.


----------



## SifJar (Dec 18, 2012)

ov3rkill said:


> I just hope that the exploitable game is on a cartridge and not on Nintendo eShop. Being a downloadable game can easily be patch. Hoping to hear more news on this exploit soon. I guess it's safe to say to stay on the current console firmware and not upgrade once an update will be release as usual. lol.


Maybe try reading the thread. Or even the post *directly above yours*. It has been stated dozens of times through out the thread that it is a game on a game card.


insidexdeath said:


> Well if this hack won't lead to piracy then I guess 'we hacked it' isn't the correct way to express it, because no piracy=not fully hacked imo.. I'm not saying without piracy the 3DS is unhackable what I'm saying if it's like the PSP usermode exploits, then it's not fully hacked unless this hack can lead to piracy in one way or another.


Nonsense.


----------



## Pluupy (Dec 18, 2012)

xen20 said:


> How convenient that I visited today just to see this piece of news. Holding off my purchase of a 3DS until I can get its region lock totally removed, as I like to get games from anywhere I'd like and whenever I'd like  Looking forward to more info. (didn't read the whole thread though)


I say get a 3ds now with current firmware version. There's no telling if and when this hack is going to produce anything. If it does allow region unlocking in the future, and you get a 3ds at that time, the 3ds will most likely be with latest updates and be incompatible with any homebrew or software hacks.


----------



## Chary (Dec 18, 2012)

I'd like piracy, just for the ability of having backups, but I really want region lock removed. Seriously, _what_ is the point of a region lock?


----------



## Maxternal (Dec 18, 2012)

Chary said:


> Seriously, _what_ is the point of a region lock?


I don't know any OFFICIAL reason but I've always just guessed that it's to keep Nintendo of America, Nintendo of Europe and Nintendo back in Japan, etc from competing with eachother and makeing eachother loose money. I can see how in one region there might be a lot of red tape as far as getting the title copyrighted and have a rating slapped on it, working out the MSRP in different currencies, etc while others don't and while one region is waiting for it to be translated, they don't want to lose sales for those willing to import it in another language. Things like that.

as an example,
a Korean Wii was dirt cheap compared to other regions. I'm not sure if they sold it at a loss or just didn't have as big a profit margin as the ones they sold in other regions but I'm guessing it was the only way they would sell in that market. Ninty can make more money if retailers have to pay the full price set for their region instead of just mass importing them from Korea.


----------



## lokomelo (Dec 18, 2012)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> FOR THE LOVE OF GOD. Don't say what game it is until I have enough money to buy said exploitable game


I bet it is Lego, Lego was exploited before (on wii), and neimod already posted a pic where there was somekind of hacked money (or points I dont remeber).


----------



## xen20 (Dec 18, 2012)

Pluupy said:


> I say get a 3ds now with current firmware version. There's no telling if and when this hack is going to produce anything. If it does allow region unlocking in the future, and you get a 3ds at that time, the 3ds will most likely be with latest updates and be incompatible with any homebrew or software hacks.


Thanks for the suggestion, didn't think of that. Selling some things on ebay now, that money could fuel my 3DS purchase. Those firmware updates are a pain, I know that from my PSP.
Btw, I also have a crimson/black DSL with a Cyclo Evo @ 2.3. Hehe.


----------



## tysonrss (Dec 18, 2012)

lokomelo said:


> I bet it is Lego, Lego was exploited before (on wii), and neimod already posted a pic where there was somekind of hacked money (or points I dont remeber).


Lego what? I have Lego Pirates of the Carribean.


----------



## SuzieJoeBob (Dec 18, 2012)

insidexdeath said:


> Well if this hack won't lead to piracy then I guess 'we hacked it' isn't the correct way to express it, because no piracy=not fully hacked imo.. I'm not saying without piracy the 3DS is unhackable what I'm saying if it's like the PSP usermode exploits, then it's not fully hacked unless this hack can lead to piracy in one way or another.


 






He's insidexdeath - I heard he's retarded or something.


----------



## lismati (Dec 18, 2012)

It was LEGO Star Wars. Neimod can recalculate the signature of LEGO Star Wars savegames, so that would be my bet.


----------



## frogboy (Dec 18, 2012)

tysonrss said:


> Lego what? I have Lego Pirates of the Carribean.


It looked like Lego Star Wars III.

'd


----------



## tysonrss (Dec 18, 2012)

Auyx said:


> I know its a distant fantasy at the moment but 3D enabled PS1 and N64 emulators sound awesome. Someone needs to knock up a Virtualboy emu STAT!


You do realize this makes no sense do you?


----------



## chavosaur (Dec 18, 2012)

Its one thing to even consider the possibility of N64 and PS1 emulation, but your stretching even farther wanting it in 3D… 
Im still not sure the 3DS has enough power packed in it to emulate psx/n64. Its about on par, if not a bit stronger then wii, so it may run some games from both genres...


----------



## tysonrss (Dec 18, 2012)

crediar said:


> It is already certain that this exploit will NOT lead to piracy.


Regardless, someone will find a way, whether if its this exploit or not. In addition to that, someone will find a way to downgrade the system and exploit the first few firmwares.

Piracy is inevitable.


----------



## pwsincd (Dec 18, 2012)

Arm73 said:


> Ok, sorry !
> With 153.69 million sold it's not too shabby either, and it's still selling you know....
> 
> The point is , for such a platform which might be arguably considered the " easiest to heck of all times " ( you just need a $5 flashcart ), it sold mighty fine, totally trashing every possible arguments about piracy killing devices sales or developers support.


 

Wouldnt this be more relative if it was game sales you quoted and not device sales as the device is actually required in the first instance to facilitate piracy


----------



## tysonrss (Dec 18, 2012)

pwsincd said:


> Wouldnt this be more relative if it was game sales you quoted and not device sales as the device is actually required in the first instance to facilitate piracy


I agree with this. There are still PSP sales in fact it outclassed Vita sales during it's third week in Japan. PSP games however, because of piracy, didn't sell to well. And I should know, I was a PSP pirate fanatic, but I still did buy the games I did like that I downloaded to support the developers as I can tell what games are worked hard on, like Kingdom Hearts: Birth by Sleep. I definitely felt like I had to supprt the creators for that gem because its one of the few masterpieces that the PSP had to offer.

I don't mind piracy, so long as people support the devs by later purchasing the game.


----------



## SifJar (Dec 18, 2012)

tysonrss said:


> Regardless, someone will find a way, whether if its this exploit or not. In addition to that, someone will find a way to downgrade the system and exploit the first few firmwares.
> 
> Piracy is inevitable.


Yup, pirates have been making huge strides so far.[/sarcasm]


----------



## tysonrss (Dec 18, 2012)

SifJar said:


> Yup, pirates have been making huge strides so far.[/sarcasm]


Actually they have, if you take a look at the PSP, which is a hub for many pirates, than skid on later down the road to the jailbroken PS3 and 360. And even the DS. So yes, absolutely.

Pirates have indeed been making huge strides  Your sarcasm is null and void.


----------



## SifJar (Dec 18, 2012)

tysonrss said:


> Actually they have, if you take a look at the PSP, which is a hub for many pirates, than skid on later down the road to the jailbroken PS3 and 360. And even the DS. So yes, absolutely.
> 
> Pirates have indeed been making huge strides  Your sarcasm is null and void.


Are you actually that stupid? I was clearly referring to on the 3DS, where zero progress has been made by pirates (and no, pirating DS games with a DS mode flashcard does not count).


----------



## pwsincd (Dec 18, 2012)

I cannot beleive the naivety this "first steps" discovery has thrown up by people expecting to play 3DS roms , FFS people take time to  read the thread fully , understand that these things take time , and to openly say you want to play 3DS roms is retarded . I personally am looking forward to the day that the more talented coders amongst us can get their teeth into creating 3DS homebrew , as the system has so much potential for this , rather than blindly wanting to have flashcarts full of roms ... patience is a virtue .


----------



## chavosaur (Dec 18, 2012)

SifJar said:


> Are you actually that stupid? I was clearly referring to on the 3DS, where zero progress has been made by pirates (and no, pirating DS games with a DS mode flashcard does not count).


But you didn't specify that at all in your post. You just said Pirates. That can apply to any pirates. So no need to be so mean, he didn't know what you meant.


----------



## tysonrss (Dec 18, 2012)

SifJar said:


> Are you actually that stupid? I was clearly referring to on the 3DS, where zero progress has been made by pirates (and no, pirating DS games with a DS mode flashcard does not count).


You should have made that clear mate. I was obviously referring to Pirates in general.

So you must be the stupid one here.


----------



## pwsincd (Dec 18, 2012)

It wasnt in any way obvious , as your posting in a 3DS thread discussing well erm 3DS hacking , and now you say your being generic . Smells of backtracking..


----------



## tysonrss (Dec 18, 2012)

pwsincd said:


> It wasnt in any way obvious , as your posting in a 3DS thread discussing well erm 3DS hacking , and now you say your being generic . Smells of backtracking..


Given the nature of that post, I'd pretty much say that I was referring to pirates in general, hence the reason why it was not included alongside the statement I made about the 3DS and its firmware


----------



## SifJar (Dec 18, 2012)

chavosaur said:


> But you didn't specify that at all in your post. You just said Pirates. That can apply to any pirates. So no need to be so mean, he didn't know what you meant.





tysonrss said:


> You should have made that clear mate. I was obviously referring to Pirates in general.
> 
> So you must be the stupid one here.


 
Why don't I just quote the original post here:



tysonrss said:


> Regardless, someone will find a way, whether if its this exploit or not. In addition to that, someone will find a way to downgrade the system and exploit the first few firmwares.
> 
> Piracy is inevitable.


 
This post (to which mine was obviously a response, hence I quoted it), is very clearly referring to the 3DS. It mentions this exploit, and explicitly states that piracy will happen either by this exploit or another one, very obviously talking about piracy on the 3DS. The last 3 words could maybe be seen as generic, but that's not what I was responding to. (Maybe I should have removed that line, but I couldn't be bothered with that).

And no, I'm not the stupid one here.


----------



## pwsincd (Dec 18, 2012)

Ok then generically speaking , hacking is great ... some fine people have made some amazing steps in allowing homebrew on our consoles , i posted this here as i couldnt find a generic sub-forum.


----------



## tysonrss (Dec 18, 2012)

SifJar said:


> Why don't I just quote the original post here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then its more of a "take it the way you want it" though if you were more clear then we wouldn't be having this conversation.

In regards to pirates and the 3DS, it's bound to happen more later than sooner. That is of course, once someone gets off their proverbial high horse and cater to the pirates, in which again, someone will eventually. Hacking the 3DS has just now become a reality, so once more info is released, pirates will get their hands dirty.


----------



## ouch123 (Dec 18, 2012)

Speaking of inevitabilities, I guess it wasn't possible for us to discuss this without someone eventually bringing up piracy, eh?


----------



## SifJar (Dec 18, 2012)

tysonrss said:


> Then its more of a "take it the way you want it" though if you were more clear then we wouldn't be having this conversation.
> 
> In regards to pirates and the 3DS, it's bound to happen more later than sooner. That is of course, once someone gets off their proverbial high horse and cater to the pirates, in which again, someone will eventually. Hacking the 3DS has just now become a reality, so once more info is released, pirates will get their hands dirty.


If *I'd* been more clear? You're the one who was apparently talking about piracy "in general" in a 3DS specific thread.

And as for the nonsense about "proverbial high horse" and all that; having morals isn't being on a high horse. You'll find that the people interested in piracy lack the capability to actually hack the system. Almost every truly skilled hacker working on the 3DS is against piracy. [Probably various reasons for this; in many cases their jobs will involve programming, so they appreciate the work that goes into it. Anyway, the reasons are irrelevant.] I wouldn't count on getting your precious 3DS ROMs any time too soon.

Anyway, I've had enough of responding to your trolling for now. (Also, very mature PM. Well done. You have really made me respect you hugely)


----------



## tysonrss (Dec 18, 2012)

SifJar said:


> If *I'd* been more clear? You're the one who was apparently talking about piracy "in general" in a 3DS specific thread.
> 
> And as for the nonsense about "proverbial high horse" and all that; having morals isn't being on a high horse. You'll find that the people interested in piracy lack the capability to actually hack the system. Almost every truly skilled hacker working on the 3DS is against piracy. [Probably various reasons for this; in many cases their jobs will involve programming, so they appreciate the work that goes into it. Anyway, the reasons are irrelevant.] I wouldn't count on getting your precious 3DS ROMs any time too soon.
> 
> *Anyway, I've had enough of responding to your trolling for now*.


I'm trolling? Last i checked, you were the one replying with an obnoxious attitude.

Get that dick out of your ass and enjoy life a little. Being all angry and taking it out online with someone you don't know isn't going to make your life any easier.

Respond, I know you will. As for me, I'm done with replying to your moronic posts.


----------



## Maxternal (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## pwsincd (Dec 18, 2012)

And so it ends like all other thread wars , some one resorts to insults . It has been coming , with the stupidty accusation and now this , a slow round of applause from me to tysonrss for being so predictably snake belly low. And before you repost , remember your "done with replying to your moronic posts."

Enjoy your wait . <image>Jean Luc Picard facepalm</image>


----------



## tysonrss (Dec 18, 2012)

ouch123 said:


> Speaking of inevitabilities, I guess it wasn't possible for us to discuss this without someone eventually bringing up piracy, eh?


But of course. When talking about any form of hacking or exploit, piracy talk will always come up sooner or later.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 18, 2012)

The truth is actually somewhere in-between, whether SifJar and tysonrss agree with that or not.

Homebrew is a wonderful goal - if you own a device, you own every right to program for it, but that's not always the case. Homebrew programming is always the brainchild of dedicated programmers and hackers who wish to allow everyone to program for the platform they love, and that's good.

Piracy on the other hand is a less-than-inspired goal - it's merely something that's supposed to allow you to play games you'd normally have to buy but can't or won't, for whatever reason. It's wrong, fair play, but so is copying music, and yet we all know how strongly listening to various types of music shapes our personality and improves us in a lot of ways as we mature. In my opinion, games are the same.

...but I digress, I'm not typing this post to discuss pro's and con's of piracy, I'm here to explain the mechanism of devices becoming backup-ready. Now, some group of hackers creates a hack that allows for usermode access - you can only program homebrew and nothing else, and that's great. Another group, even if for the sake of just looking good on the scene extends this hack further, elevates it to kernel access. Why? To modify the system, to add new functionality, to enhance the device - it's still okay though, you're only programming homebrew. Finally, someone uses this kernel mode for game loading. Why? Because at this point, they can.

Can we BLAME the groups for hacking the device in the first place? No, of course not - that was not their intention. Did their actions lead towards piracy? In a lot of ways they did, but those are indirect consequences that the creators of exploits are in no way responsible for.

That about wraps it up, I think.


----------



## SifJar (Dec 18, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> SirJaf


Who is this "SirJaf" of whom you speak?


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 18, 2012)

SifJar said:


> Who is this "SirJaf" of whom you speak?


Damn you, blind eyes of mine! (I'll correct that, sorry  )


----------



## nukeboy95 (Dec 18, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Damn you, blind eyes of mine! (I'll correct that, sorry  )


here you go this might help you


----------



## pwsincd (Dec 18, 2012)

SirJar .  got a ring to it ..  kinda Regal


----------



## SifJar (Dec 18, 2012)

pwsincd said:


> SirJar . got a ring to it .. kinda Regal


You can't even copy a mistake without making another mistake?  Foxi4 said SirJaf, not SirJar


----------



## pwsincd (Dec 18, 2012)

FML . cuz i didnt copy it lol i typo'd it... still Sir Anything sounds pompous and egotistical stick with SifJar


----------



## nukeboy95 (Dec 18, 2012)

pwsincd said:


> FML . cuz i didnt copy it lol i typo'd it... still Sir Anything sounds pompous and egotistical stick with SifJar


are we here to talk about names or homebrew?


----------



## tysonrss (Dec 18, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


> are we here to talk about names or homebrew?


Neither actually.

3DS hacking in general. In regards to the exploit.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Dec 18, 2012)

tysonrss said:


> Neither actually.
> 
> 3DS hacking in general. In regards to the exploit.


if you look 90% of posts or about homebrew it in the other thread that the exploit is talk about


----------



## broitsak (Dec 18, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


> if you look 90% of posts or about homebrew it in the other thread that the exploit is talk about


I don't really think it matters.


----------



## tysonrss (Dec 18, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


> if you look 90% of posts or about homebrew it in the other thread that the exploit is talk about


Makes me wonder why there are two threads catered to the same thing in the first place.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Dec 18, 2012)

Nxenz said:


> I don't really think it matters.


it dont but that how it ended up


----------



## DrunkenMonk (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## Latiken (Dec 18, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


> if you look 90% of posts or about homebrew it in the other thread that the exploit is talk about


Did you do the math? Can you prove it? No?


----------



## nukeboy95 (Dec 18, 2012)

XPro said:


> Did you do the math? Can you prove it? No?


----------



## Latiken (Dec 18, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


>


Well played nukeboy, well played.


----------



## McHaggis (Dec 18, 2012)

SifJar said:


> Yup, pirates have been making huge strides so far.[/sarcasm]


That's because pirates generally wait for someone else to do the hard work and then figure out how they can load roms with it, sometimes after getting chummy with the hackers who hacked it in the first place!  They're pirates, stealing the work of others is what comes naturally  In any case, it might take a while (like it did with the Wii).

All this speculation, and we're not even likely to see anything out of this for quite some time...


----------



## wafflestick (Dec 18, 2012)

yes!!!! x)


----------



## DCG (Dec 18, 2012)

(didn't read everything in the tread)

Could the game have been Lego starwars? Neimod also mentioned that game, with a save exploit 

Edit.
Btw. Thanks costello, for making my sig return


----------



## Arm73 (Dec 18, 2012)

pwsincd said:


> Wouldnt this be more relative if it was game sales you quoted and not device sales as the device is actually required in the first instance to facilitate piracy


 
I was actually replying to the guy who said that piracy on the 3DS would kill devices sales ( his choice of words not mines ).
But yeah I see your point too and I agree.
Let's say piracy might actually drive hardware sales ( at least in my own experience I purchased 4 models of DS and 2 PSPs because I knew I could hack it ) , on the other end, I purchased very,very few games, and some were used as well ( = no profit for developers ).
So yeah, it has pro and cons....


----------



## MegaBassBX (Dec 18, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> *> Gamefaqs*
> *> Reliable resource about hacking*
> 
> Oh c'mon... You just know you're knocking on the wrong door...
> ...


 

I didn't say, so...... yellow8 said that.


----------



## McHaggis (Dec 18, 2012)

MegaBassBX said:


> I didn't say, so...... yellow8 said that.


When?


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 18, 2012)

MegaBassBX said:


> I didn't say, so...... yellow8 said that.


Source or didn't happen in the history of ever. Show me where yellows8 says that this will allow for disabling the region lock, which is a system feature over which the binary stored on the cartridge has no control. Yellows8 himself stated that only the code used within the binary can be used (ROP programming), and as such, nobody can even touch the region lock.


----------



## MegaBassBX (Dec 18, 2012)

McHaggis said:


> When?


 

wait let me try to make up a story oh here it is : http://www.3dbrew.org/wiki/3DS_exploits 

look at the last paragraph : Tips and info 

read carefully!


----------



## MegaBassBX (Dec 18, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Source or didn't happen in the history of ever. Show me where yellows8 says that this will allow for disabling the region lock, which is a system feature over which the binary stored on the cartridge has no control. Yellows8 himself stated that only the code used within the binary can be used (ROP programming), and as such, nobody can even touch the region lock.


 

Will he didn't actually say that I deduced it.


----------



## MegaBassBX (Dec 18, 2012)

Please tell me I'm right because everybody including me you (FOXi4) want to here it.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 18, 2012)

MegaBassBX said:


> Will he didn't actually say that I deduced it.


Well then I'm correcting you - it's _*not*_ possible without kernel access, which is not desirable for the hackers in question _as it would also allow ROM loading_ which is something they're _againts_. 

More about ROP Programming for those interested can be found here. The tl;dr version of it is "_the original binary asks for a set of privileges, the system gives the binary said privileges, then the hacked save comes into play, uses a bootloader to load entirely custom code which inherits the previously-assigned privileges" _- with that definition in mind, the broader the exploited game is the more you can do.

Unfortunately, games themselves do not control the region lock mechanism - the system does. As such, you would have to exploit a system tile, which has access to all privileges, to disable it. With this setup, you cannot - you can only do what the game originally would anyways.


----------



## McHaggis (Dec 18, 2012)

MegaBassBX said:


> wait let me try to make up a story oh here it is : http://www.3dbrew.org/wiki/3DS_exploits
> 
> look at the last paragraph : Tips and info
> 
> read carefully!





MegaBassBX said:


> Please tell me I'm right because everybody including me you (FOXi4) want to here it.


Sorry to disappoint you. You should probably read the last paragraph as carefully as you asked me to :-)



Foxi4 said:


> Well then I'm correcting you - it's _*not*_ possible without kernel access, which is not desirable for the hackers in question _as it would also allow ROM loading_ which is something they're _againts_.
> 
> More about ROP Programming for those interested can be found here. The tl;dr version of it is "_the original binary asks for a set of privileges, the system gives the binary said privileges, then the hacked save comes into play, uses a bootloader to load entirely custom code which inherits the previously-assigned privileges" _- with that definition in mind, the broader the exploited game is the more you can do.


Wasn't the DSi also like this?  IIRC, that's why homebrew couldn't access the SD card, because the exploited games never needed SD read/write permissions.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 18, 2012)

McHaggis said:


> Wasn't the DSi also like this? IIRC, that's why homebrew couldn't access the SD card, because the exploited games never needed SD read/write permissions.


It was exactly like it until very late revisions of the hack which were later abandoned since Nintendo removed the capacity for key extraction that didn't entail hardware modifications. It's still do-able, it's just incredibly inconvenient.


----------



## McHaggis (Dec 18, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> It was exactly like it until very late revisions of the hack which were later abandoned since Nintendo removed the capacity for key extraction that didn't entail hardware modifications. It's still do-able, it's just incredibly inconvenient.


Ah, thanks for clarifying.  I didn't have a DSi, but I remember watching the hacking progress with my hand on my wallet.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 18, 2012)

McHaggis said:


> Ah, thanks for clarifying. I didn't have a DSi, but I remember watching the hacking progress with my hand on my wallet.


Well, for all intents and purposes, you couldn't use the WiFi or the camera till the very end, but you could use some degree of SD access (hence the SD-based homebrew loaders that were released). I was out of the DSi Homebrew loop since I didn't have a DSi at the time, but it never amounted to anything spectacular. Before the teams could properly map the system, the exploits were patched, and since it didn't have a lot of promise to begin with, it was abandoned.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Dec 19, 2012)

anyone read this here?
http://www.3dbrew.org/wiki/SVC
(read 0x12)


----------



## SifJar (Dec 19, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Well, for all intents and purposes, you couldn't use the WiFi or the camera till the very end, but you could use some degree of SD access (hence the SD-based homebrew loaders that were released). I was out of the DSi Homebrew loop since I didn't have a DSi at the time, but it never amounted to anything spectacular. Before the teams could properly map the system, the exploits were patched, and since it didn't have a lot of promise to begin with, it was abandoned.


Was camera access ever achieved on the DSi? I don't remember hearing about that happening (although I never had a DSi, I tried to keep up with hacking efforts out of vague interest)


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 19, 2012)

SifJar said:


> Was camera access ever achieved on the DSi? I don't remember hearing about that happening (although I never had a DSi, I tried to keep up with hacking efforts out of vague interest)


To achieve camera access, they'd have to hack a game that already had it _OR_ perform some more in-depth analysis of the system and create something along the lines of a homebrew channel with "kernel access". All the DSi exploits were based on games, and as such, only had the capabilities of the exploited game. As such, the camera was never mapped and the WiFi didn't work on the Cyclo exploit, but could very well work on the DSiWare exploits provided the game used WiFi at any point... but they never got that far with it.


----------



## The Milkman (Dec 19, 2012)

The temp never ceases to amaze me, people actually seem to be suprised piracy was almost immediatly mentioned.


----------



## Maxternal (Dec 19, 2012)

As for the region lock, at least on the Wii, I don't think Gecko OS actually needed kernel access to break the region lock. All it needed to do was run the game. In that case it's the system menu that checks the region and then refuses to run the game. Once a game's running (with only a couple minor exceptions) the game itself doesn't care what region of system it's running on. In this case, all a region unlocker 3DS app would need is a command to run the currently inserted game. Such an app would have no reason to be picky about the region.

As for camera access, I know that neimod found the key for the 3DS camera. Since I assume DSi software running on a 3DS ends up using the same camara, it just might be the same key. Any developer lucky enough to own a hacked DSi could always do the test. (actually, stupidly crazy idea but if the camara is only inaccessible because of an access key, maybe it's even accessible with said key from DS homebrew ... doubt it though.)


----------



## sightlight (Dec 19, 2012)

Can someone tell me when will this come out? I want to be able to run Android or Ubuntu. Please.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> As for the region lock, at least on the Wii, I don't think Gecko OS actually needed kernel access to break the region lock. All it needed to do was run the game. In that case it's the system menu that checks the region and then refuses to run the game. Once a game's running (with only a couple minor exceptions) the game itself doesn't care what region of system it's running on. In this case, all a region unlocker 3DS app would need is a command to run the currently inserted game. Such an app would have no reason to be picky about the region.


On the Wii, perhaps, we'll see how it looks here. Technically, you're already post the region checking stage, but to create a "Region Unlocker", you'd have to devise a way of removing the cart without the system menu resetting (to swap carts). I sincerely doubt that region unlocking would be possible with the current setup.


----------



## gifi4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Zantigo said:


> The temp never ceases to amaze me, people actually seem to be suprised piracy was almost immediatly mentioned.


GBAtemp is full of pirates, as well as people who pay for all their games.
Hell, I'm a pirate but as long as getting rid of the region lock remains a possibility then I don't care about piracy. I'll be able to get all the games I want, cheap, and with fast and cheap shipping.
Maybe it gets region locked to not screw up the economy...


----------



## Maxternal (Dec 19, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Technically, you're already post the region checking stage


Oh yeah, I forgot for a moment that this is supposedly an exploit in a retail game and not in the 3DS's system software.

I think I just thought that when he said both exploits could easily be patched in a system menu update that he was referring to some exploit in the system menu itself (although the user mode part of it.)

Anyway, yeah, I get your point.





gifi4 said:


> Maybe it gets region locked to not screw up the economy...


Probably true, actually.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 19, 2012)

gifi4 said:


> Maybe it gets region locked to not screw up the economy...


It gets region locked for financial reasons. There are instances where the same game costs more in one region and less in another - shipping said games would be cheaper, especially in high quantities, and that increases the sales record of one Nintendo office while it lowers the sales for another - for example, a game available cheap in Europe and dearer in the U.S, imported from Europe makes a notch on NoE's post while it "nicks" some income from NoA which naturally expects gamers to buy American games.

The system is introduced to preserve the current infrastructure on the company - it's not validated by any technical reasons, it's all business.


Maxternal said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot for a moment that this is supposedly an exploit in a retail game and not in the 3DS's system software.
> 
> I think I just thought that when he said both exploits could easily be patched in a system menu update that he was referring to some exploit in the system menu itself (although the user mode part of it.)
> 
> Anyway, yeah, I get your point.Probably true, actually.


To put it in perspective, you'd have to devise a way to bootload a game "through a game" and somehow map memory for the one you're trying to boot - in other words, create a ROM loader. Even if you managed to do so, it would be buggy as not all games require the same privileges and the one you're trying to boot would have to use the same functionality the game you're using for the exploit uses or less, thus crippling the whole system...

...unless you devise a way to remove the cart and re-load entirely, passing the result of the previously-performed region check... which is possible, but only with very in-depth system menu knowledge, and if you have that (meaning, practically kernel mode access), you might as well release a system menu patch.

That, and GeckoOS had the upper hand - Wii's functionality was strongly based on the Gamecube, which was thoroughly hacked. Here, the DS Mode is sandboxed, not to mention that it's nothing like the 3DS Mode, so it doesn't help much.


----------



## robinknaapen (Dec 19, 2012)

Hope We can Finaly get rid of the region lock... wanna play Devil survivor overclocked D:


----------



## The Milkman (Dec 19, 2012)

sightlight said:


> Can someone tell me when will this come out? I want to be able to run Android or Ubuntu. Please.



Why? If you honestly asked that question chances are you wont use them for anything other then showing off.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 19, 2012)

sightlight said:


> Can someone tell me when will this come out? I want to be able to run Android or Ubuntu. Please.


You picked the one thing this hack _won't_ let you do.


----------



## The Milkman (Dec 19, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> You picked the one thing this hack _won't_ let you do.



NOT TRUE! This hack also wont let him use iOS and OSx :3


----------



## Dark (Dec 19, 2012)

robinknaapen said:


> Hope We can Finaly get rid of the region lock... wanna play Devil survivor overclocked D:


You're getting it in 2.5 months so it isn't that bad.


----------



## Jayro (Dec 19, 2012)

Chary said:


> I'd like piracy, just for the ability of having backups, but I really want region lock removed. Seriously, _what_ is the point of a region lock?


 
Probably to prevent people from importing the game from another country for cheaper, losing local sales. And by local, I mean within the region of the purchased game system.


----------



## phia (Dec 19, 2012)

only 1 pic will not say it is hacked
for now i don`t trust is.it could be fake(hope not)
it only give ppl false hope


----------



## nukeboy95 (Dec 19, 2012)

phia said:


> only 1 pic will not say it is hacked
> for now i don`t trust is.it could be fake(hope not)
> it only give ppl false hope


look at 3dbrew.org soo much has been changed (like in exploits, gsp, saved games, title list, and svc)


----------



## Dartz150 (Dec 19, 2012)

*18 December 2012*


(diff | hist) . . SVC‎; 23:25 . . (+10) . . Yellows8 (Talk | contribs) (→Processes: )
(diff | hist) . . N GSPGPU:SetLcdForceBlack‎; 22:23 . . (+443) . . Yellows8 (Talk | contribs) (Created page with "=Request= {| class="wikitable" border="1" |- ! Index Word ! Description |- | 0 | Header code [0x000B0040] |- | 1 | u8 Black color fill flag |} =Response= {| class="wikitable" ...")
(diff | hist) . . GSP Services‎; 22:23 . . (+28) . . Yellows8 (Talk | contribs)
(User creation log); 22:21 . . Raketentyp (Talk | contribs) New user account
(User creation log); 22:14 . . Cheeseboy4399 (Talk | contribs) New user account
(User creation log); 20:35 . . Filfat (Talk | contribs) New user account
(diff | hist) . . 3DS exploits‎; 06:25 . . (+125) . . Yellows8 (Talk | contribs)
(diff | hist) . . LCD‎; 06:13 . . (0) . . Shiz (Talk | contribs) (Fixed unknown bit range.)
(User creation log); 06:11 . . Shiz (Talk | contribs) New user account
(diff | hist) . . IO‎; 05:53 . . (+10) . . Yellows8 (Talk | contribs) (→Summary: )
(diff | hist) . . N LCD‎; 05:53 . . *(+698)* . . Yellows8 (Talk | contribs) (Created page with "== Registers == {| class="wikitable" border="1" ! NAME ! PHYSICAL ADDRESS ! PROCESS VIRTUAL ADDRESS ! KERNEL VIRTUAL ADDRESS ! WIDTH |- | REG_LCDCOLORFILLMAIN | 0x10202204 |...")
(diff | hist) . . 3DS exploits‎; 02:43 . . *(+618)* . . Muzer (Talk | contribs) (→Tips and info: Little note about what XN means for people wondering why there are no public exploits yet.)
(diff | hist) . . Title list‎; 02:29 . . (-38) . . Yellows8 (Talk | contribs)


----------



## phia (Dec 19, 2012)

i still yjink it is fake​the same was with crown3ds​first she then beleve​


----------



## phia (Dec 19, 2012)

Dartz150 said:


> *18 December 2012*
> 
> 
> (diff | hist) . . SVC‎; 23:25 . . (+10) . . Yellows8 (Talk | contribs) (→Processes: )
> ...


 
 first see then believe
was the same with crown 3ds


----------



## Arras (Dec 19, 2012)

phia said:


> first see then believe
> was the same with crown 3ds


Nobody knew about Crown3DS before they hosted that site. This is a pretty famous hacker. If he says something is true, it's true.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Dec 19, 2012)

phia said:


> first see then believe
> was the same with crown 3ds








iirc that for the buff overflow exploit to start running the code


----------



## opius (Dec 19, 2012)

I want to believe.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 19, 2012)

phia said:


> first see then believe
> was the same with crown 3ds


This is nothing like Crown3DS - those guys popped out of nowhere, Yellows8 is a part of Team Twiizers. Big difference.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Dec 19, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> This is nothing like Crown3DS - those guys popped out of nowhere, Yellows8 is a part of Team Twiizers. mega huge difference.


fixed


----------



## MegaBassBX (Dec 19, 2012)

Guys I was wondering most people here want the region lock removed , but why is it there in the first place ?


----------



## nukeboy95 (Dec 19, 2012)

MegaBassBX said:


> Guys I was wondering most people here want the region lock removed , but why is it there in the first place ?


to help local shops


----------



## Maxternal (Dec 19, 2012)

MegaBassBX said:


> Guys I was wondering most people here want the region lock removed , but why is it there in the first place ?


It's probably too keep Nintendo companies in different regions from competing with each other.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Dec 19, 2012)

This may mean a lot of things but not neccessarily a full hack. It may just be a POC of some sort that won't be useful to end users in a while. Still interesting and I look forward to the day I won't need to carry around a box with all my 3DS games.



gifi4 said:


> Back when I didn't have my 3DS updated, it disallowed me to play Mario Kart online as I had to update the system.
> (A long while back, may have changed since then)


That might be because of the 1.1 update fixing serious glitches in a couple levels. Other than that I don't think that has been required for any game.


----------



## Seratonin (Dec 20, 2012)

phia said:


> only 1 pic will not say it is hacked
> for now i don`t trust is.it could be fake(hope not)
> it only give ppl false hope


I disagree, Yellows8 has been in the Nintendo hacking scene forever and many people like me think that he wouldn't ruin his reputation. I'm assuming you think it's too good to be true.


----------



## Seratonin (Dec 20, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


> iirc that for the buff overflow exploit to start running the code


I apologize for double posting but can you translate this into English?


----------



## nukeboy95 (Dec 20, 2012)

Seratonin said:


> I apologize for double posting but can you translate this into English?


iirc that the code to start the exploit


----------



## MegaBassBX (Dec 20, 2012)

Seratonin said:


> I apologize for double posting but can you translate this into English?


 

Its amazing how something so tiny as a code : 0x12 can do to a game system 

So they are working on it hope to see it soon.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Dec 20, 2012)

MegaBassBX said:


> Its amazing how something so tiny as a code : 0x12 can do to a game system
> 
> So they are working on it hope to see it soon.


iirc its a hex code


----------



## MegaBassBX (Dec 20, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


> iirc its a hex code


 

It is about the hack ? right


----------



## nukeboy95 (Dec 20, 2012)

MegaBassBX said:


> It is about the hack ? right


hex is kinda like code


----------



## SifJar (Dec 20, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


> iirc that the code to start the exploit





nukeboy95 said:


> iirc its a hex code





nukeboy95 said:


> hex is kinda like code


Oh dear.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 20, 2012)

Seratonin said:


> I apologize for double posting but can you translate this into English?


It's a register, an ID number under which you can find the _Run_ function, which has two arguments - _KProcess_, which is of type _Handle_ (no idea what that is, but judging from the "Handle" type I'm going to guess it's some kind of a system process or something CPU-related. In any case, it's some kind of a system object) and _*buf _of type unsigned int, which is a pointer (signified by the *) to a place in memory, it's supposed to direct you to the main() thread, which is the main function of any program. Treat it like a computer science equivalent of a house address - that's where your function is stored.



nukeboy95 said:


> hex is kinda like code


Hex are just numbers in the hexadecimal positional number system.

Any clarification you could offer on the KProcess object, SifJar?


----------



## SifJar (Dec 20, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Any clarification you could offer on the KProcess object, SifJar?


Not really. I don't know much about it.

If I had to guess, I'd say a KProcess is a Kernel Process i.e. a piece of kernel code. I'd have to do some reading to verify that or know anymore.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 20, 2012)

SifJar said:


> Not really. I don't know much about it.
> 
> If I had to guess, I'd say a KProcess is a Kernel Process i.e. a piece of kernel code. I'd have to do some reading to verify that or know anymore.


Sounds plausible given the "K" in the name, yeah.


----------



## SifJar (Dec 20, 2012)

Also, the fact that it requires the Handle of a KProcess suggests that parameter is a reference to an already loaded KProcess (not a new one). A "handle" is a reference to a piece of code (or other resource) loaded in memory. From Wikipedia:



> In computer programming, a *handle* is an abstract reference to a resource. Handles are used when application software references blocks of memory or objects managed by another system, such as a database or an operating system.


 
In other words, when a KProcess is first loaded, the kernel will assign it a "handle". This "handle" allows other piece of code to refer to that KProcess.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 20, 2012)

SifJar said:


> Also, the fact that it requires the Handle of a KProcess suggests that parameter is a reference to an already loaded KProcess (not a new one). A "handle" is a reference to a piece of code (or other resource) loaded in memory.


Pretty much what I wanted to say, but dressed up in more clear wording.


----------



## MushGuy (Dec 20, 2012)

lokomelo said:


> Two standard answers from kids around here skilled hackers
> 
> 1 - "n00b read the fucking stickies"
> 2- LGTFY


Someone missed the sarcasm here.


----------



## Coto (Dec 20, 2012)

cpus in asm "os environment" tend to work under "threads", this could be an instance of code running in -A- buffer,reg,etc , while, at the same time another piece of code would be running somewhere in -B- buffer,reg,etc.

Every thread has a "thread priority", without it, the CPU wouldn't know which one to start with, and it would basically take up physical area it shouldn't and cause kernel panic if another instance takes up that very physical area. In fact a TLB-of-some-sort is required to store such data in some scenarios

also, you wouldn't be able to create sub-threads tied to a main thread.


----------



## Maxternal (Dec 20, 2012)

To be clear and build upon what everyone else has said, (I'll try to keep this simple and not write a book in this post)

What's on that page are system calls. Most programs run with the processor in user mode and there's just some things that they're not allowed to do so it runs a system call to ask the OS to do it for it and the processor temporarily switches to supervisor mode and follows the instructions of the OS (OS means operating system. Windows, for example, is an operating system.). The first 256 bytes (up to 0xFF) of memory store addresses for the starting instruction of each these system calls (The little number at the beginning of each on that list .. in this case 0x12) so the processor knows where to look to start one when a program asks for one. The stuff in parenthesis after the system call's name on that list is information that the program has to leave behind for the system call to know what to do. In this case it wants to get another process running so it has to tell it which process (the handle called KProcess) and a place in memory where some more information is stored about it (unsigned int *buf). Right at that place in memory (buf+0) there's a number telling it what the process's priority is and four memory locations later (buf+4) is a number telling how big the stack for that process is. (the stack is where most of the information is kept that a program keeps track of while it's running.)


----------



## mrfatso (Dec 21, 2012)

if it unlocks region lock and that's it, good enuf for me. 

I have more than enough games to last me a few lifetime either way..


----------



## wohdin (Dec 22, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


> iirc that the code to start the exploit





nukeboy95 said:


> iirc its a hex code





nukeboy95 said:


> hex is kinda like code


 
hahaha _wow_


----------



## nukeboy95 (Dec 22, 2012)

wohdin said:


> hahaha _wow_


that why i added "IIRC"


----------



## Almamu (Dec 23, 2012)

wohdin said:


> hahaha _wow_


It can be just numbers ranging from 0 to F or CPU's bytecode (commonly know as machine code, or the interpreted assembler code). For example, xor eax, eax (that would reset the value of eax to 0 in a x86 CPU) can be just 0xFE in hex (for example).


----------



## BigBlarg (Jan 3, 2013)

Sorry for bringing this back up, but there's something that really disturbs me in that picture.

It claims that it is most likely a true 3DS hack because the top screen is fully lit.

Unless there is something I don't understand, this doesn't make any sense to me. It could very well be a normal NDS homebrew. In NDS games, the top screen is always fully lit too, simply not fully used so there are black bars on each side. If you look carefully, you'll notice the black bars are lit too.


----------



## renes2 (Jan 3, 2013)

Yeah, and if it is 3D Mode, where is the 3D LED?

I cant see it.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 3, 2013)

renes2 said:


> Yeah, and if it is 3D Mode, where is the 3D LED?
> 
> I cant see it.


 
Neimod explained why that happened.


----------



## renes2 (Jan 3, 2013)

yeah i just read it few Seconds ago.

I still think its a fake.
There are some Hints ...i cant explain that in english


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jan 3, 2013)

renes2 said:


> yeah i just read it few Seconds ago.
> I still think its a fake.There are some Hints ...i cant explain that in english


read 3Dbrew.org it no fake there soo much added that it cant be fake


----------



## robinknaapen (Jan 3, 2013)

Dark said:


> You're getting it in 2.5 months so it isn't that bad.


yaay


----------



## PROTOBOY (May 2, 2013)

Hi guys any news?


----------



## chavosaur (May 2, 2013)

PROTOBOY said:


> Hi guys any news?


No


----------



## PROTOBOY (May 2, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> No


 
Thanks 

I am studying a lot and unfortunately don't have much time to see the news everyday .


----------



## Vappy (May 2, 2013)

If there's something new, it'll be on 3dbrew.org


----------



## yuyuyup (May 2, 2013)

PROTOBOY said:


> Hi guys any news?


This just in: Some guy bumped a topic that's been buried for 4 months.  If you want to keep up with the progression of what is known about the 3DS, don't be a necrobumper, just visit http://3dbrew.org/wiki/Special:RecentChanges


----------



## PROTOBOY (May 2, 2013)

yuyuyup said:


> This just in: Some guy bumped a topic that's been buried for 4 months. If you want to keep up with the progression of what is known about the 3DS, don't be a necrobumper, just visit http://3dbrew.org/wiki/Special:RecentChanges


 
Thanks I will see it there .


----------

